# Marc Jacobs & Transgender Advertising



## Darla (Jul 23, 2008)

This was borrowed from my friend, Tracy's blog and was originally here. I'm not too sure about this.

* Marc Jacobs &amp; Transgender Advertising *

Marc Jacobs is not the first nor the last to use transgender themes for advertising. Here's one from the now defunct Clothestime clothes stores:

I liked that ad, they used a very convincing TG person and got the point across. I hope this ad didn't kill their store.

And I'm not going to rag on Marc too much, he had designed tee shirts for the Human Rights Campaign (albeit with his name interspersed within the design), but I believe we as transgendered are being used as "edgy". His homepage opens to a drag review video, so I guess he's on some sort of transgender bender.

Here's two picture ads I found in Lucky Magazine:









To me the dresses don't look all that bad, especially when I look at them modeled by a woman, they look much better. When they are modeled by the male model Cole Mohr and photographed by Juergen Teller, they don't do anything for me.

So I guess my questions should are: Is Marc just trying to be "edgy"? Is this just creative license? Does he think if he uses a male model that us TG folk will beat a path to his door?

Something tells me it's the former and not the later, as I am not enamored by the ads. But on the positive side, he is bending the gender rules in the mainstream media. Since I found these ads in Lucky Magazine (which is geared for 16-24 year old GG's), maybe this audience will be more "open" to this idea and don't see us as threatening. I sure hope so.

-Tracy


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 24, 2008)

hmm. I think he is trying to be edgy and 'cool' which I suppose is good from the point of view of the TG community.

It doesnt make me want to buy the dress though, which is surely the point? how can I tell what it looks like on ME if it's being modeled on a guy?


----------



## Darla (Jul 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm. I think he is trying to be edgy and 'cool' which I suppose is good from the point of view of the TG community.
It doesnt make me want to buy the dress though, which is surely the point? how can I tell what it looks like on ME if it's being modeled on a guy?

my feeling exactly! and besides when i dress i am trying to look like a woman not a guy in a dress.


----------



## Karren (Jul 24, 2008)

Pretty cool comercial... Never heard of him before....


----------



## nanzmck (Jul 24, 2008)

All designers want to have the most chic model and the latest look. He's just doing something that no one else has done yet.

Btw - model proportions are so close to being a skinny man anyway, what's the difference?

High fashion will never show you curves. This is a model's body regardless of gender.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 24, 2008)

i second Rosie's post.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree with those of you saying that he's trying to be edgy and do something new. I don't see how well it would work out for him though because like Darla said the goal is to look like a woman and not like a man in a dress.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the advertisement, its very cleaver, the Lucky Magazine photo's I think Rosie and Darla are spot on.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pretty cool comercial... Never heard of him before.... You've never heard of Marc Jacobs???


----------



## Darla (Jul 26, 2008)

If you just look at the dresses by themselves. The first is nothing special and the second one is sort of a plaid so it does nothing for me.


----------



## Jesse69 (Jul 27, 2008)

I find TG ads very amusing and interesting!


----------



## LoriTG (Aug 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty cool comercial... Never heard of him before....   You've never heard of Marc Jacobs???


 Haha! Yeah that's what I was thinking!


----------



## LoriTG (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I agree with those of you saying that he's trying to be edgy and do something new. I don't see how well it would work out for him though because like Darla said the goal is to look like a woman and not like a man in a dress.


 I agree with you 100%!


----------



## edwardmaya (Sep 13, 2012)

Marc Jacobs is not the first nor the last to use transgender designs for marketing. Here's one from the now defunct Clothestime clothing stores:     edwardmaya


----------

